# Nuggets All-Time Team



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

*Starting 5*

*PG-* Fat Lever

*SG-* David Thompson

*SF-* Alex English 

*PF-* Marcus Camby

*C-* Dikembe Mutumbo

*Bench*

*6-* Dan Issel
*7-* Carmleo Anthony
*8-* Ralph Simpson
*9-* Mahmoud Abdul-Rauf
*10-* Chauncey Billups
*11-* Nene
*12-* Antonio McDyess

What would your Nuggets all-time team look like? I'm expecting some hate for having Carmelo coming off the bench lol.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

PG - Michael Adams
SG - Carmlo Anthony
SF - Alex English
PF - Antonio McDyess
C - Dan Issel

Bench
-----------
6- David Thompson 
7- Larry Jones
8- Dikembe Mutombo
9- Kiki Vandeweghe
10- Fat Lever
11- Ralph Simpson
12- Juwan Howard


----------



## TheGlove_20 (Dec 12, 2011)

Starting 5

PG- Andre Miller

SG- David Thompson

SF- Carmelo Anthony 

PF- Antonio McDyess

C- Dikembe Mutumbo

Bench

6- Alex English
7- Fat Lever
8- Dan Issel
9- Ralph Simpson
10- Kiki Vandeweighe
11- Juwan Howard
12- Nene


----------

